# Keene  Bottle Show



## otto (Oct 12, 2019)

Yankee Bottle Club is sponsoring the Keene NH Bottle Show on 10/13/19.  Beautiful Fall Colors and great bottles. To those who might be going please take some photos and post  them. I picked up this Dr. Pinkhams there  40+ years ago.


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 12, 2019)

Kool bottle. Never get tired of mine.Dr. Thomas Pinkham made his home in Bantam, Clermont County, Ohio. His father, Capt. Andrew Pinkham (1767-1840) was a prominent Nantucket whaleman before moving his family to the Ohio River Valley east of Cincinnati after the War of 1812. Thomas earned his degree from the Cincinnati Medical College in 1828 and became a noted physician in Cincinnati. Dr. Pinkham is thought to have been the producer of an elixir for treating women’s reproductive disorders, called an ​Emmenagogue. ​


----------



## sandchip (Oct 12, 2019)

I used to have one years ago.  Great bottle.  I've gone to the Keene show once, about 20 years or so ago and would love to go back.  Great show in beautiful country.


----------



## otto (Oct 13, 2019)

Collectors Weekly printed about 50 of these unused bottles were found in an old storehouse in the 1970's .That coincides with just about the time I purchased it. The one I have Doesn't seem to have been dug.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 13, 2019)

That's when I got mine, too.  Did any of the examples have labels by any chance?


----------



## saratogadriver (Oct 14, 2019)

otto said:


> Yankee Bottle Club is sponsoring the Keene NH Bottle Show on 10/13/19.  Beautiful Fall Colors and great bottles. To those who might be going please take some photos and post  them. I picked up this Dr. Pinkhams there  40+ years ago.




Saw one there yesterday, or was it the same bottle?   it looked like a nice bright example.

Jim G


----------



## otto (Oct 14, 2019)

Not Mine. I was  242 mi. away. Do you recall the ask price?


----------



## otto (Oct 14, 2019)

There were no photos with the article to indicate the bottles had labels.


----------

